# TT Mk1 info - Hi from Australia



## seaton.d.mckeon (1 mo ago)

Hi All, 

This is my 3rd TT hopefully a keeper

I had a blue 185 but Audi aus bought it back after an airbag issue

I had a silver 225 but silver just didnt get me excited

Finally have a yellow 225 love it

If only there were a few Quattro sport versions in Aus!!

Love the manual over the auto V6 ( still have my eye out for a manual v6 here in aus...

Im looking for as much technical info / docs available 

If there are any PDF brochures - tech guides - training manuals etc would love to get a copy / link

Im in Australia and they are not as popular here as it seems in the UK or parts of europe

Look forward to learning and sharing more

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

seaton.d.mckeon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my 3rd TT hopefully a keeper
> 
> ...


Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from another imola driver all be it a roadster and qS driver 😁


----------



## checkoutmytts (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## seaton.d.mckeon (1 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome from another imola driver all be it a roadster and qS driver 😁
> View attachment 494742
> 
> View attachment 494741


thanks!, 

What are the wheels on the QS they look really nice?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers they are 19in sportec mono 10s


----------

